# hot iPad



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Through normal use the iPod 4 gets hot in the middle of the left side (looking at it)  I'm guessing the battery is there.  We've always used the Battery Doctor to recharge and the unit got very hot to the touch the other day.  Now I see Apple dropped the Battery Doctor app.  Normal charging doesn't bring up the heat but the regular use heat does concern me.  Is this normal/OK?  Use proper wall outlet plug & cable.  Ver 6.13 installed


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I only have an iPad 1, and can't say as I've had any heat problems.  Not sure how/why one uses Battery Doctor to recharge?  I just plug mine in to the Apple wallcharger and I'm done.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Jaimee83--

It might help if you clarify whether the problem is with the iPad 4 or the iPod 4G. The title of this thread says iPad, but your question refers to the iPod 4.

Battery Doctor is an app (I assume) that just determines more accurately how much battery life you have left on your device. I see in itunes that a new version 4.7 was posted on 6-25-2013 to fix critical flaws.

And from what I have been reading, the iPod 4G will not be upgradeable to the latest iOs 7 update.


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

I have just upgraded to the iPad 4 from the iPad 1 and mine gets hot in the same area.  Not excessively so but my first one never got hot.

Diane


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I have read that iPads with the retina display tend to get warm.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have an ipad 4 and it gets quite warm in normal use. Not hot enough to be seriously uncomfortable to touch, however. Sorry I can't be more specific!


----------

